
Announcing Eventide 1.0: Evented, Autonomous Microservices for Everyone! - bradrobertson
https://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/9uhetl/announcing_eventide_10_evented_autonomous/
======
Fire-Dragon-DoL
I've been following the project for over a year and it's been an incredible
source of knowledge. Opened my mind in so many ways! The documentation is
really well done, highly recommended even for non-Ruby devs, it's a great read
about microservices and evented systems.

